# Wheres the Blues



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Hat, Cat or any of you other Middle Bay boaters, got any good G2 on where to troll for some blues. I know the charters are picking some up in there chum lines but Dad and I are praticing trolling. We picked up our limit he other day on tandem bucktails with purlpe mister twister tails but no blues just rock. We were trolling between 72a and b and atfter the chaters went back in for there second trip. We limited in 20 minutes if trolling, si I guess Ive learned something from you olf farts, but even with 4 tonys out I coildnt get a blue to knock one down. May go out this sunday and want some blues, not that Im complaing about catching rocks trollijg this time of year


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

What size rocks?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Brain,*

It seems they never came into the bay this year in any great numbers. All the boaters are getting around the middle bay are straglers and small ones at that. After last nights 3 to 5 inchs of rainfall, I think you can bag the bay until fall, if it recovers then?

If we keep getting rains like this, it could kill next year also.
I think I'll be cleaning my gear up and putting it away for the rest of this lost summer.  ....Tightlines


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Actually, I saw some pictures of a guy out of St Jeromes with about 10 Blues with the biggest being 8#s and (1) 9# trout that he caught early this week. He wouldn't say where or how he got them but was only out for 3 hours so he either got them around the lighthouse...or is a pound netter. Yeah- but I hear ya, the rains may ruin it but blues hopefully will be good in Sept. if they just got scarce.

I also saw a couple spanish out of the pound nets around PLO 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

get your baits deep, saltier down there. sw middle grounds and triangle.


----------

